# Paper Mache Day Three, Part One



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So my creations have had a few days to dry so it's time to "crack open" the skulls and the mannequin head.  

View attachment 193764


This first photo is actually the last one I cut apart. I forgot the camera when I did all the others.

View attachment 193765


I did something different. I added a cutting line and made marks along that line to match the pieces when I put them back together again. Actually I've had no trouble in the past of lining the halves up by simply matching up the strips, but this is just an experiment. 

View attachment 193766


I've added strips to the bottom of the skull which I'd never done before - I'd always leave the bottom open. When I began cutting, I realized that this might have been a mistake and that I needed to cut a cross in the bottom in order to remove the paper mache replica. 

View attachment 193767


View attachment 193768


I usually use an xacto knife to cut the halves but a pack of razorblades was within reach so that's what I used today. It takes much maneuvering and much, much patience to get these loose from the resin skull. In the top picture I'm using the blunt handle of a paint brush to help loosen it. Once loosened, I use my fingers to gently work the form loose.

View attachment 193769


Success!!!

View attachment 193770


The first skull I tacked (bottom left) was pretty stubborn and I ended up cutting it into three sections to get it removed. You can see a few places in which the skulls ripped and at this point I'm wondering whether I should have added the second layer of strips as maybe that made them a bit too solid and made removal difficult. 

View attachment 193771


Since I was having trouble removing the replicas, I resorted to cutting this one down the middle of the face as I've done with all the skulls I've done in the past. Not my favorite way because of where the seam runs. As you can see, this one had a weak spot along the bottom of one side and came out worse than any of the others. 


View attachment 193772


Thankfully the mannequin head turned out great! 

Getting pretty drowsy so will finish up with part two tomorrow in which I'll show how I bandaged the damaged pieces and further experiment. So 'til tomorrow....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you so much for doing this write up I love following along


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks so much for following along!  I've learned so much from this forum and if I can inspire someone to take a chance and try something new then I feel I've given something back. Should have the second part of this up in a few hours and maybe day four's progress as well.


----------



## jetskijigsaw84 (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm with Saki.girl! Love watching you're progress! This blog series is one of the main highlights of my end of day rituals


----------



## Dementedone (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks great! Keep up the good work!


----------

